# Passmores School Harlow June 2012



## KingLewis92 (Jun 2, 2012)

Okay, Passmores School... This place has been a right pain to be quite frank, From the day this place shut down i wanted to get into it, Up until a few week's ago security was super tight and i had been kicked off the site several times... But security has since been relaxed and after a few long nights i found a reasonable way in.

For me, Someone who was a student just a few years ago, This site majorly appeals to me, Other than that it is quite a dull place and pretty empty, But still a good explore

Power, Water & Gas is still on through out the entire building 

Abit of history:
Passmores shut down a few years ago, With a newer, Bigger & better 'Super school' being built on the land of the old Brays grove site, Both were shut down and joined together due to lacking number of pupils
The school was previously known as Passmores School and Technology College, until its conversion to academy status in September 2011. 
The new build Passmores cost 25Million and took 2 years to construct, Starting in 2009, The site of the old Passmores will be demolished, And im not 100% sure but i heard it will make way for some sort of nursing home
The school also played host to a channel 4 documentary called Educating Essex, The documentary has since been nominated for a Bafta award



> David Clews has been awarded a prestigious BAFTA Television Craft Award for his outstanding work directing Educating Essex.





















Forgot to mention, There is about 2 million PIR's in this place


----------



## abel101 (Jun 2, 2012)

Some good shots there mate
good work on finding a way in and being patient


----------



## nelly (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice stuff fella, glad you made it in the end


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice stuff KL was good to jump in there the other night and even funnier With Sec watching Tv whilst we roamed 
I know you attended the school so know its history so would be nice to share that too 
Maybe get some of ur school photos up. Hahaha

SK


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 2, 2012)

Mustve been strange going back to school with it shut down and empty!
Nice photos....


----------



## eggbox (Jun 2, 2012)

Shame they've stripped it so clean, always nice to see evidence of the last residents, but great work anyway.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 2, 2012)

Why did it close? and whats going to happen with it? Cracking photos.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 2, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Why did it close? and whats going to happen with it? Cracking photos.



I think they built a lovely new one  

Fantastic pics Lewis, I recognise a lot of it from Educating Essex!


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 2, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Nice stuff KL was good to jump in there the other night and even funnier With Sec watching Tv whilst we roamed
> I know you attended the school so know its history so would be nice to share that too
> Maybe get some of ur school photos up. Hahaha
> 
> SK



Ill add abit of history, But i dunno about some old photo :err:


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 2, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Why did it close? and whats going to happen with it? Cracking photos.



Added some more info to the report


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 2, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> Mustve been strange going back to school with it shut down and empty!
> Nice photos....



Equally rewarding with all the memories i had in the place


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 2, 2012)

Cheer's for adding some additional info 
And glad no school pics as would have to pit them lol


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 2, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Cheer's for adding some additional info
> And glad no school pics as would have to pit them lol



Haha, Dont start abusing your powers just because i looked like a fool at school


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 2, 2012)

KingLewis92 said:


> Haha, Dont start abusing your powers just because i looked like a fool at school



Ur mum said you looked special 


Keep it coming and all will fall into place.
Nice job on the sevs visiit


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 2, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Ur mum said you looked special
> 
> 
> Keep it coming and all will fall into place.
> Nice job on the sevs visiit




She lied to me, Didnt she 

& Sev's... So near yet so far, You know what i mean
Ill get a report up later, Internet's still laggy


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 2, 2012)

Cool bud, hey re size ur pics lol


----------

